# Sicario By Vape Cartel



## Tumelo (4/12/17)

Hello to you all
Has anyone in here used or is using the sicario mech mod by vape cartel...?
Please share your thoughts about the mod.

T.I.A!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/12/17)

It seems to be an excellent mech mod. The Sicario is made by J. Marshall and @KieranD, J. Marshall is the same guy who makes the Monark squonkers. The guys at Vape Cartel had the Sicario at a crazy low price. It's one of the only mechs that come with so many accessories which allow atomisers of various size to fit flush.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tumelo (4/12/17)

daniel craig said:


> It seems to be an excellent mech mod. The Sicario is made by J. Marshall and @KieranD, J. Marshall is the same guy who makes the Monark squonkers. The guys at Vape Cartel had the Sicario at a crazy low price. It's one of the only mechs that come with so many accessories which allow atomisers of various size to fit flush.


Nice, yea i know it sold for like R2500 and is at a steal for R700.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/12/17)

Tumelo said:


> Nice, yea i know it sold for like R2500 and is at a steal for R700.


Worth the price IMO. J Marshall's work is excellent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (9/12/17)

I can tell you,

it hits pretty hard, and looks attractive after a nice polish.
Well done to the cartel team.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tumelo (9/12/17)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I can tell you,
> 
> it hits pretty hard, and looks attractive after a nice polish.
> Well done to the cartel team.


I went out and got myself one. It does hit decent but yoh!! Its pretty heavy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (9/12/17)

Tumelo said:


> I went out and got myself one. It does hit decent but yoh!! Its pretty heavy!!


Even the HHA K.O has some weight but it definitely lives up to its Hard Hitters Name. The machining and finish on these locally made mechs are far more superior to the Chinese ones in quality and performance. I find the K.O to hit harder than the Coilart Mage and the VGOD.


----------



## Hallucinated_ (10/12/17)

Tumelo said:


> I went out and got myself one. It does hit decent but yoh!! Its pretty heavy!!


Do yourself a favour and give that beuty a great polish haha with some brasso/copper cleaner. I can see myself in mine now.
and dont forget to clean the contacts as these may have stood for a while in the display cases lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tumelo (10/12/17)

daniel craig said:


> Even the HHA K.O has some weight but it definitely lives up to its Hard Hitters Name. The machining and finish on these locally made mechs are far more superior to the Chinese ones in quality and performance. I find the K.O to hit harder than the Coilart Mage and the VGOD.


Never heard of the hha k.o... which vendor sells it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tumelo (10/12/17)

Hallucinated_ said:


> Do yourself a favour and give that beuty a great polish haha with some brasso/copper cleaner. I can see myself in mine now.
> and dont forget to clean the contacts as these may have stood for a while in the display cases lol.


Lol, sounds like you haven been doing alot of polishing. What do you use to clean your contacts.?


----------



## acorn (10/12/17)

Tumelo said:


> Never heard of the hha k.o... which vendor sells it?


https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mech-mods/products/releases-23-12-16-authentic-ko-mod-by-hha

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (10/12/17)

Tumelo said:


> Never heard of the hha k.o... which vendor sells it?


It's made by @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tumelo (10/12/17)

daniel craig said:


> It's made by @Sir Vape


Thats next on my mech list. Its about time we start supporting our local products.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Terence (12/12/17)

Love it hits like a truck

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tumelo (12/12/17)

Terence said:


> View attachment 116007
> Love it hits like a truck


Nice!!! I upgraded my magnets to bigger ones. I recommend you do that to.


----------



## Terence (12/12/17)

Tumelo said:


> Nice!!! I upgraded my magnets to bigger ones. I recommend you do that to.


Where did you get he magnets, I might also like to upgrade .


----------

